# Hoof trimming to correct bad stance



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good resource (or is anyone here a good resource? :wink: ) for info on hoof trimming techniques for correcting posture? Both of my girls are a bit cow-hocked, and I have heard before that you can correct that to some extent with trimming. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Some things can be helped with the right trimming. Can you get lots of photos of the hoof with them standing and being held to see the bottom and maybe we/I can help from there. IF the hoofs are correct and it could be genetics.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmmmm..........Let's see..... :idea: 
I got it, Fiasco Farm!!! Here's the link.........http://fiascofarm.com/goats/hoof-trim-rf.htm

You might try giving your does some Vit. E, to. I know that our does all had really ry tails, and we started feeding Vit. E, and they all cleared up.

Also, try trimming ONLY on the outside of the hoof. (In other words, if they all are cow-hocked try trimming not on the part that is on the same side that goes in but on the other side.)

Do you have any pics of the legs?? That might really help us figure it out.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks! I'll post some pics tomorrow.  I appreciate it!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Stacey has a hoof trimming page on her website I do believe. That may help. :thumb:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a picture of Buttercream from behind. See how badly cow-hocked she is? I realize that I probably cannot correct the problem completely, but can I make it better by trimming her hooves in a certain manner?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmmmm.....You're right, it does look like you won't be able to fix it completely.
Did you look around on Fiasco Farm??? They have a lot of helpful stuff.

Also, try setting up the goat's legs straight. That can help a lot.

I guess that's all I can tell you. Sorry if this doesn't help any.
Hope this helps!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I see how she looks. It depends on her hoofs. Need photos of her hoofs to see how they are trimmed to see if corrective trimming will help.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

> I see how she looks. It depends on her hoofs. Need photos of her hoofs to see how they are trimmed to see if corrective trimming will help.


Gotcha. I was too hasty in reading your first response. I'll try and get some pics up of her feet as soon as I can--she is very pregnant right now, and I don't know if I can get the photos I need without stressing her out (she does not like to be touched AT ALL right now, lol). :thumb:



> Did you look around on Fiasco Farm??? They have a lot of helpful stuff.


Thanks thegoatgirl! I did check out Fias Co Farm--I love that website! She had a lot of info about the basics of hoof trimming, which I know how to do. I've just heard that you can angle your cuts, or cut one side a little more than the other, etc. to help with your goat's stance. That is mainly what I am wondering about! 

Thanks again--I'll see what I can do about the pics!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, here are a couple pictures I managed to snap today while she was eating. This shows how she is standing on her hooves from the side and front. Her hooves were last trimmed about 3 weeks ago. I trimmed them evenly on both sides, and made sure that the angle I trimmed at was level with the coronary band.

I have been trimming her hooves like this since I got her (she had bad stance when I got her--her hooves had not been maintained very well), but it does not seem to be helping with her stance and she still rolls back on her heels. Any advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would say her heels are too long. I saw a doe like this before and after her heels were trimmed the toes came back down to the ground.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think the heel is to long but the side wall is. The outside wall looks to be longer than the inner. start with that. It looks like there is some that can be trimmed even now to make it more level with the sole. I trim goats with issues like this every week until it is corrected.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I t does also look like a possible genetic deformity but hard to tell from a photo. If this kid is one you produced how are the parents hoofs?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you for the input!  Her hoof has definitely grown a little since her last trimming. I'll do what you say and trim the outer wall down a bit more. I'll also give her a trim every week for awhile and see what happens.

Although she did not come from my herd, she did come from great bloodlines on both her mother and father's side, so I doubt it is a genetic defect. I think that her hooves have just not been given the attention they needed for a long time.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think you really need to let the toe grow out and work on the side wall and heel. It may grow weird though because she does have poor leg and hoof placement.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

bessmiller said:


> Ok, here are a couple pictures I managed to snap today while she was eating. This shows how she is standing on her hooves from the side and front. Her hooves were last trimmed about 3 weeks ago. * I trimmed them evenly on both sides, and made sure that the angle I trimmed at was level with the coronary band.*
> 
> I have been trimming her hooves like this since I got her (she had bad stance when I got her--her hooves had not been maintained very well), but it does not seem to be helping with her stance and she still rolls back on her heels. Any advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated!


I see this is an old post, but wanted to chime in. I noticed you said you trimmed level with the coronary band. So now since you've worked on this so long, I wonder if it is something like horses get; Navicular. There must be a coffin bone of sorts in goat's feet as well and it may have shifted. If she is lame as well, this could be related. If she is not lame, perhaps she had this and her bone shifted and that is now how she has to walk which is causing her hooves to become distorted. Just a thought. Or well, maybe more than one thought!


----------

